# Parker has a tumor on his paw!



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Parker has been diagnosed with a tumor right below the pinky pad of his paw. I took him to the vet because he was limping for a few days and it did not seem to get better, THe vet did a biopsy- it is not cancerous- but it does prevent him from RLH game or chasing after his ball outside. The vet said it not uncommon, and that sometimes it resolves itself- though for Parker, it has not as of yet. The alternative is to have surgery to remove it, put a few stitches in to close it up and fight with Parker to leave it alone until it heals. 

Has anyone had this phenomena on their Hav?
I hate the idea of surgery, but it does seem to get in the way of his running around at times. And sometimes it looks quite raw.

Lynn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor Parker! I'm sorry to read about this. I haven't heard of tumors on feet, and I hope this is easily resolved for him.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor Parker! I hope that it gets better by itself and soon! If you do get the surgery, is it a very simple surgery?

I'm glad that it's a benign tumor and not something more serious!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh poor little guy. Hopefully you can have it removed and he can be back to RLH's in no time.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor baby. I hope it resolves itself quickly so he can get back to his runlikehells.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

aww poor Parker!! Thank God it's not cancerous! Hopefully it goes away on it's own, if not at least you have the option of surgery. I hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I haven't heard of it in a Hav before, but my old Bichon had one. She developed it late in life and it was under the pad of her paw, so it was difficult. Since it didn't bother her and the risks of the anesthetic were high, we decided to leave it. It never bothered her.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Poor Parker I hope it goes away on its own soon so he can rlh without any pain. But at least it is not anything major!!! Keep us posted on how it is doing!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Poor Parker :kiss:

I hope he recovers quickly and can get back to RLH-business as usual :grouphug:

I don't think that's very common, but one of those odd occurances. I'm glad its not cancerous or serious.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Poor Parker. Cash had a cyst on his upper rim of one of his eyes and we were faced with the same options-- see what it did and if it didn't get better on it's own we would do surgery to remove it. luckily it did go away on it's own. So since it is not cancerous- if it were me I would give it a month to see what it did - but if it didn't get any better I would have it removed. You don't want to deny Parker his RLH's. good luck- we will be sending healing thoughts to Parker's paw!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh poor little Parker. I feel you pain, as Freddie is recuperating from a leg injury. I don't know anything about tumors, but good luck with him. My guys all send kisses and hugs his way!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Parker. Thank goodness it is benign. Hopefully it will take care of itself.
Parker is such a cutie.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn, I'm sorry to hear about poor little Parker. I have a friend whose dog, a boxer, developed a tumor on his pad. Unfortunately it was cancerous, but he had surgery, was in a little cast for a while and is now fine. I hope Parker's resolves itself without surgery, but if he has to have surgery, I'm sure it will go as well as my friend's dog!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone! You gave me the support I needed- I am going to wait a month to see if it does resolve, and it seems that it is possible for this to happen. If not, I will have to take him back to the vet for surgery- It's funny how it hurts him more some days then others. I have been trying to keep him on the grass and on the leaves and not on pavement because it does get more irritated when he walks on pavement- like an emery board on skin. I will keep everyone posted. What is a Hav without RLH!

And, thank you, thank you for all of your kind words.
Fondly, Lynn and Parker


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor little Parker!!! The good thing is that the tumor is benign. I am sure he will be able to RLH again after the surgery.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you again!
Julia, What is 
PROUD MEMBER OF SUPER PUPPY SNATCHING LEAGUE ?
Lynn


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lynn, if you would like to read up on the Super Puppy Snatching League, please go to this thread from post #28 on:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2399&highlight=spsl


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*I am so sorry to hear about Parker's paw. Two weeks ago Smarty had a growth on one of her toes on her left front paw. The vet did a biopsy to send to the lab. While waiting for the results the vet tech said to put some cortisone cream on it. I used the cream 2 times and it was almost gone. When they called on Tuesday to say it was a small benign tumor, and should be removed&#8230;&#8230;.it was gone when I looked for it!!!!!!! Moral of this story&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;wait and see what happens.*


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww , poor Parker  :grouphug: Big hugs and hope this does resolve itself for Parker right away.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lynn,

You could always get Parker some little 'booties', like the ones here:

http://www.pawpalaceonline.com/dog-boots-footwear-c-75.html

They have really cute slippers and shoes. Those might come in handy for pavement or help protect his paw.

I hope it resolves itself.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynn, I am so glad that it is benign! What a relief. Now you know, if it doesnt go away it is at least something that can be dealt with and taken care of. Give Parker kisses on those little furry feet from the 4 L's!!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you so much! You are all so very kind. 
I was wondering, are all dog owners as loving and crazy and wonderful as Hav owners? Hav owners just seem to be a different "breed" !
Also, what is it about having the buring desire to have another? 
Lynn


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

OOPPS! Burning desire to have another Hav


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww. I hope Parker gets better on his own. Wrapping his paw in healing vibes.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yipee:whoo: Lynn has got MHS!!!!!!! Lets find you a puppy!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn~ I'm so sorry to hear about Parker's foot. I sure hope it can be taken care of easily and he can soon be back to RLH.

You're absolutely right about the folks who choose to own Havs, they are some of the nicest people I think I've ever met. As for the the answer to the burning desire to own more than one, I wish I knew!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Parkers foot gets better quick!! Goodluck on #2!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It is weird....that desire to have more. I've had our lab for 10 years and never once considered getting another one. With Izzy, I just can't get enough of her. I'm always hugging her, kissing her, treating her like the little human she thinks she is...LOL!! Maybe it's her size as I've always had big dogs. I don't know what it is but it sure is a strong pull...

Lynn, glad to hear that Parker is going to be alright.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Lynn gald to hear that Parker got good news about his paw....I am sure he will be feeling better real soon!!! Sending hugs your way!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Lynn,

I am just now reading this thread...has Parker had his foot surgery yet??? How is he doing?? :crutch:


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Diane,
It seems that the tumor is shrinking! And it does not look as angry anymore. I am so glad I just waited- thanks to all of you encouraging and supporting me to wait at least a month before doing anything! What wonderful people you all are!
Laurief- yes, i need a puppy! I am debating about adopting a hav from a hav rescue organization- but am a bit nervous about it. Though I must say my previous experience with a breeder was not good at all. I put my name on the list with the puppies whose picture has been posted here- but that is a long shot. (She is absolutely lovely!)
And now that wonderful X-ray of puppies to come is making me crazy!
Lynn


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Yay, I'm so glad to hear that the tumor is shrinking! <jumping up and down>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Poor Parker. I am glad to hear it isn't cancerous though, that must have made you a stressed out mess until you heard the results. I haven't heard of a tumor on the foot. Have you done a google search just to see what might come up?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It must have been a great relief that Parker's tumor is not cancerous and that it is shrinking. Wish him continued improvement and great health!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So glad to hear that Parker is improving! Hopefully he will be back to his old RLH self before you know it!


----------

